# Italian campsites



## MattS (May 19, 2008)

Hi

Heading to Italy in July/Aug. I know it is not the best time but have no choice with kids's hols. I have a few questions as it's our first time there.

Often use Municipals in France and wondered if there was an equivalent in Italy?

Also, can anyone recomend good sites in Northern Italy - I know it is very general but undecided on exact location?

Finally is there a good campsite website for Italy?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

There are "sostas" - but these are more like aires than campsites.

Take a look at www.camping.it - the regions are specified, so for the north look at Lombardia, Trentino and Veneto. The regions are a bit like a UK "county"

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

MattS said:


> Hi
> Often use Municipals in France and wondered if there was an equivalent in Italy?


We've just come back and used several aree attreziata - a cross between an aire and a municipal campsite though all privately owned. Some allowed caravans but they were mainly used by motorhomes.

Prices were around 12-18 euros per night and for that you have electricity, showers, laundry facilities, washing up, the usual servicing facilities for the van and sometimes a recreation /TV/internet room.

The only difference between these and campsites is that there is not usually much grass around and they are more like large car parks with some grass.

Try those at Lucca ( very easy to get to Pisa from there on the bus- about 30 minutes on a cheap, aircon coach which delivers you right to the entrance to the Campo dei Miracoli ), Orvieto ( again, very convenient for the town as it is at the bottom of the funicular) and Modena

If you look in the MHF database several of them are there and there are lots of databases of sostas and campsites in Italy on the internet. We did not find many sostas where we felt comfortable and rejected several. They tend to be in the municipal car park and- bluntly- distinctly scruffy and rough.

We stayed at several small sites around the Ligurian coast and towards France. I'd also recommend the Campeggio Citta di Milano where your children might enjoy the small zoo and the huge waterpark next door ( discounts for campers) See my review of it in the MHF database ( ie press the blue "Campsites" under my avatar on the left)

G


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy touring*

 Ciao, just to top up the excellent advice already given; for 'soste' and 'aree attrezzate' try www.camperonline.it; and a search on the site here.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Vicarious Books have an Italian Sosta Guide which we found useful on our recent trip
http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/search.php?c_id=0&sc_id=0&search=sosta&image.x=0&image.y=0


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bethune said:


> Vicarious Books have an Italian Sosta Guide which we found useful on our recent trip
> http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/search.php?c_id=0&sc_id=0&search=sosta&image.x=0&image.y=0


We used this one -the Guida Camper on the left- and found it very good. It's easy to use and has very good maps of Italy in the front.

G


----------

